# Equal length downpipes for RB26



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Has anyone got the above for sale?

Thanks


----------



## Bluzzer (Sep 28, 2014)

i have a no name downpipe. Sound amazing, like mines


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Also interested in a second hand equal length downpipe to test if it will fit my 260Z.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Bluzzer said:


> i have a no name downpipe. Sound amazing, like mines


Photo please.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not selling but I have a Mine's one on my car with a trust Ti exhaust. Can't recomend Mine's enough. Theres a good few on Jauce.

Heres my car with that exhaust setup to give you an idea.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice, sounds great. Really must get the car to Mondello sometime once shes all together again.


----------

